# Question about salmon oil ???



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Just heard that if you give your dog salmon oil you should also give vitamin E as well ,as the S/Oil takes away the vitamin E that's in the body.Never heard this before anybody know


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have heard this too. Some say do add vitamin E, some say it's not necessary. I usually give Brody a vitamin E (200iu) twice a week. I have no idea if it's really necessary or not. I would love to see some studies on this subject! All I've read has just been hearsay and opinion, I haven't seen any concrete evidence for or against.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe i'll have a look further and see if i can find anything on it.Taking Dottie for her injections tomorrow i'll ask my vet and see what she says ! interesting


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I've heard the same thing, but could never find a definite yes. 
I do give my guys Vitamin E along with their fish oil about twice a week. I squirt half of a 400 I.U. gelcap for each of them, so they get 200 I.U. twice a week.
Vitamin E won't hurt them, and I figure it's better to be safe.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

michelle let us know what your vet says..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Will do !


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes i'd like to know as well. I have been considering stopping her salmon oil when it's out though. Its making her smell a bit "fishy" and it's a little gross.  lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok my vet said NO to salmon oil for Dottie as she is so small as the vitamins can get stored too much in a small body and she wouldn't expel them and that too many vitamins can be bad for them.She asked me what i feed her on (Burns mini bites ) and she said that's a complete food with everything in it so she wouldn't need anything extra.Asked about nutri cal and then again in moderation but the content in it was good for tiny chis.I'm just going by what my vet told me about """Dottie """"as she's only just over 1lb.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know michelle x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You're welcome


----------

